# AEMT National Registry Written



## emtAsh (Mar 4, 2013)

*Does anybody have any tips on the Advaned EMT written exam? Please HELP! Im retaking the written on Friday and would love to have some tips *


----------



## Gastudent (Mar 6, 2013)

I am taking the AEMT in a few months, and i was wondering how much different it is from the basic. There is not that much material that is different from  basic and AEMT, but it seems to cause alot of people to have problems. I have yet to meet a person that has failed basic and everyone that I know that has passed medic school has passed the NREMT, but there are alot of people that I know that just have not beeen able to pass the AEMT. So your thoughts on it would be very helpful thanks, and good luck with your test.


----------



## VA Transport EMT (Mar 7, 2013)

Gastudent said:


> I am taking the AEMT in a few months, and i was wondering how much different it is from the basic. There is not that much material that is different from  basic and AEMT, but it seems to cause alot of people to have problems. I have yet to meet a person that has failed basic and everyone that I know that has passed medic school has passed the NREMT, but there are alot of people that I know that just have not beeen able to pass the AEMT. So your thoughts on it would be very helpful thanks, and good luck with your test.



It uust depends on your study habits and your ability to interpret data. I had your attitude when I staarted and now I have to take a step back and realize that i don't know as much as I thought I did. Waveform capnography, the different types of breathing (cheynne-stokes, biot's), and even the assessments are different now. With the new curriculum (i am part of the first A class that TCC is teaching so we have the ability to test i and a) instructors don'tt teach a because my state hasn't christened it yet but they can't teach i to the best of their ability since VA is getting rid of them. It isn't a cakewalk.


----------



## wanderingmedic (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm interested to hear how it goes since it is a relatively new test. I would assume there are no new questions and they just mixed and matched questions from the NRP, I-89, I-99, and B exams. 

Maybe they wrote some new questions to reflect changes in A-B-C / C-A-B ?


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 13, 2013)

azemtb255 said:


> I'm interested to hear how it goes since it is a relatively new test. I would assume there are no new questions and they just mixed and matched questions from the NRP, I-89, I-99, and B exams.
> 
> Maybe they wrote some new questions to reflect changes in A-B-C / C-A-B ?



+1 very curious how the content is


----------

